# Ai je était trop loin



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Cela fait 4 ans que j ai petit u. Soucis de paiement récurrent,  retard de paiement,  enfant qui gère mal la frustration ( colère à répétition et pour tout) et parents qui ne voit pas le soucis, parent qui donne de mauvaises habitudes à l enfant ( manger dans l assiette des parents su les genoux pour éviter la colère etc du vous colère chez nounou car nounou refuse)retard le matin et soir, pas d excuses, dialogue impossible. Bref un ras le bol . Récemment je me suis bien énervé.  Énième retard de paiement c était trop pour moi.  La maman veut une discussion.  Sur ce point je suis d accord. Mais ma conscience me rattrape . Comment auriez-vous réagis à tous sa? Je me dis que si j ai réagis ainsi il y a bien une raison.  Est qu elles sont les conditions pour le chômage ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour pour ma part tout ce que vous dîtes m'aurait bien énervée. Mais jamais sur l'enfant . En général très vite les petits comprennent que les règles changent en fonction de la maison. Les ass mats ne peuvent pas gérer leur petit groupe comme les parents un enfant unique 
Pour le rdv avec les parents dire calmement tout ce qui ne va pas et leur dire que s'ils ne peuvent pas respecter le contrat et les horaires ils feraient de vous licencier.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Déjà démission égal 4 mois sans vos ARE et passage en commission pour les retrouver ! donc attention ... perso j'aurais réagi comme vous mais surement plus tôt par rapport en premier au paiement et pour tous les points non respectés retards récurrents !!! et pour les mauvaises habitudes on sait toutes et tous que sans un minimum de points communs sur les habitudes de faire avec l'enfant çà ne fonctionnera pas chez nous sans l'aide des PE et là ils font clairement n'importe quoi ! les miens ont fait aussi ainsi donner à manger sur les genoux le petit a bien essayé chez moi mais c'est non ici !!! en principe les enfants font bien la différence de ce qui est permis chez eux et chez nous ... par exemple chez mois totote et ninnin dans le lit (j'ai en double) je ne lui donne que si ils est fébrile ce qui est rare donc il ne l'a pratiquement jamais !!! là je ne l'ai pas eu pendant 5 jours petit bébé arrivé chez lui et qd il est revenu il m'a dit "totote" j'ai fait celle qui n'avait pas entendu il l'a redit et je lui ai expliqué que chez tata c'était dans le lit avec ninnin il ne me l'a pas réclamé par la suite ... chez son papi il l'a aussi alors voilà ! mes habitudes je n'y déroge pas à prendre où à laisser mais les PE sont au courant dès le départ et jamais de problèmes avec çà ... l'enfant que vous avez à 4 ans il va falloir que ses parents arrêtent de le prendre pour un bébé il faut leur expliquer sinon ils vont voir ailleurs ils vous licencient ... vous l'avez eu tout bébé donc pourquoi avoir signé un avenant pour passage en périscolaire (enfin je suppose) avec des PE qui ne respectent pas votre travail ??? pour les retards du matin vous partez vous promener avec les autres accueillis pour montrer que l'heure c'est l'heure !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Et bien ! Je n'aurai pas attendu 4 ans pour l'avoir cette discussion avec ces parents employeurs. Trop bonne trop c...e comme on dit. Ils ont tranquillement profité de votre "gentillesse" pendant des mois, des années. Et soudain ... J'espère que vous avez bien facturé tous les retards du soir ! Et les retards de salaire à répétition n'en parlons pas ! Ces parents manquent sérieusement du plus élémentaire des respects à votre égard. Il est peut être temps que cet accueil se termine ? Vous devriez chercher un autre contrat d'accueil.


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et merci pour vos réponses..alors avant tous je vous rassure je ne compte pas démissionner.  Sa va être fini les retards etc 
Oui j ai était trop bonne trop.c.... je pense qu ils ont bien profiter et non il nbya eu aucune démarche des parents pour passer en périscolaires on ai toujours au contrat initial. Je n attendrais pas. Je me dis que si je peux toucher de l are en entendant un contrat tout en sachant que j ai toujours eu l enfant 40h.
Je comprends bien qu on ne dirige pas un enfant comme une petite troupe . On s adapte mais la clairement c est de pire en pire. Je met bien l appui sur la collectivité,  sur le fait que je ne peux pas être sur un enfant constamment et qu il faut partager mais la sa va loin.  Et je me sens mes nerfs craque 4 ans après...


----------



## eden (6 Août 2022)

Vous avez eu raison de vous énerver ! Ne lâchez rien ! Vous avez toujours un contrat de 40 h /semaine malgré le fait que l'enfant aille à l'école ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Oui Eden ! Je me suis fait la même réflexion ! 
Étrange situation !


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

40 heures il est en périscolaire ou pas ??? car sinon en septembre vous ne signez pas l'avenant pour la rentrée en maternelle ! vous ne répondez pas à ma question !!! et je ne suis pas d'accord qd vous dites on ne dirige pas un enfant mais cela SUCRE ici çà se fait naturellement il y a des règles à respecter chez nounou c'est ainsi et on n'y déroge pas après chaque enfant a son caractère bien entendu mais je n'ai jamais eu de soucis en 28 ans avec ma façon de procéder ! alors si vous laissez faire les enfants çà ne peut pas aller et c'est à eux de s'adapter avec votre organisation pas le contraire sinon c'est l'anarchie😏 il fait peut-être ce qu'il veut chez lui mais chez vous c'est autrement et si vous l'avez eu bébé je ne comprends pas pourquoi il hurle et fait des colères encore comme çà ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Est ce que vous êtes aller trop loin ? Une chose est sur c est que avec moi ça aurait pas durer 4 ans il y a longtemps que j aurais chercher un autre contrat pour remplacer celui là 
Où je comprends pas c est que l enfant a 4 ans donc logiquement scolarisé et que vous avez un contrat de 40 h ....


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Re. donc si on lit bien l'enfant va bien à l'école mais les PE vous paient toujours sur la base du contrat initial soit 40h ? et vous en faites combien véritablement ? vous parlez de problèmes pour les repas donc vous retournez le chercher à l'école pour le déjeuner ??? pour la rentrée vous leur dites de faire un avenant pour passage en périscolaire vous le refusez et basta ils vous licencieront par la force des choses ! je pense que comme ils paient plus que ce qu'ils devraient ils se permettent des choses mais bon je pense que ce sont des personnes sans-gêne et qui ne respectent rien !!! à vous de voir mais ce n'est pas clair ce contrat dans l'état actuel !!! à vous de voir ...


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Je l ai en 40 mais j en  fais 34h mais sa ne dérange pas les parents. Oui pour répondre je le récupère le midi et des fois il mange le soir à la maison.
Je ne le laisse pas faire justement j ai mes règles à la maison et je n en deroge pas. Mais les parents de l autre côté l ont tellement habitué à être traités comme un bébé alors que de mon côté je le pousse à l autonomie.  Sa v est accentué depuis quelques mois. Pourquoi je ne sais pas . Il ne sait rien passe de mon côté mais peut être chez les parents et je ne sais pas. La maman ne travaille plus et j ai le petit tout la semaine.  Ne serait-ce pas sa quand j y réfléchi.  
J y avais pensé si elle me propose un avenant de le refuser elle serait donc obligée de me licencié.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Août 2022)

Il va a l école que le matin ? 

La maman travail pas  et des fois il mange chez vous le soir 🤔 et passe 34 h par semaine chez vous 🤔😱

La question que je me pose c est si la maman a pas un soucis envers son enfant 🤔


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Je pense plutôt que vu qu elle me le laisse 40h il faut qu un max d heure soit rentabiliser. 
Non tout la journée le matin je l ai 2h arrive à 6h par papa, le repas du midi puis récupérer vers 18h et le mercredi 10h 18h.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Quand vous parlez de retards en fin de journée, c'est par rapport au planning horaire des 40 h faisant la base de votre contrat et de votre rémunération ou par rapport aux 34 h depuis la scolarisation de l'enfant (sans avenant) ? 
A quelle heure cet enfant mangé t'il le soir ? Car sur votre contrat figure l'amplitude horaire pendant laquelle cet enfant vous est confié. Jusqu'à quelle heure vous est il contractuellement confié en fin de journée ?


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Si il part à 18h, comment se fait il que vous lui donniez le repas du soir ?  Vraiment étrange comme situation.


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Des fois c est plus tard. Les horaires donne ci-dessus sont général


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Et le repas ce n est pas tous les soirs


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Excusez moi sucre mais si l'horaire de fin de journée noté au contrat est 18h, la fin de journée d'accueil (départ du parent avec son enfant) c'est 18h. Point barre. 
Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à revoir dans votre contrat et son respect. Du fait de beaucoup de flou, vos parents employeurs font "à la carte" s'appuyant aussi sur le fait que vous êtes rémunérée sur la base de 40h même si ils vous confient moins leur enfant. Et peut être d'autres points encore que nous ne connaissons pas. Je n'accepterai jamais de travailler dans de telles conditions. Quel est. Votre positionnement sur ce point ? Voyez vous ce qu'il y a d'anormal ?


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Justement Catherine 6432 en effet je pense avoir était trop gentille.  Récemment j ai appris des choses qui ne me plaisent pas du tout. 
Elle colporte des choses fausses sur moi et mon mari auprès d autres personnes que je connais.  J ai appeler ma pmi pour la prévenir car je suis en colère et attristée de cette situation.  Et pour moi sa a était trop loin.


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

J étais plutôt cool surtout par peur de grosse perte financière.  Mais tant que j ai droit à l are en complément de mes autres contrats en attendant un autre contrat.. j en suis arrivé au stage au sa me va


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Au stade où çà me va ??? et bien non justement ils vous prennent pour peu de chose et ne vous respectent plus et de plus colportent des choses fausses sur vous !!! le matin vous l'avez dès 6h du matin ??? 😏et la maman ne travaille plus ??? elle préfère rester au lit que vous apportez son enfant plus tard où même le garder elle-même complètement et vous licenciez ??? cherche-t-elle du travail au moins ? vous n'avez pas à faire d'heure au-dessus de 18h et pas d'obligation de le faire dîner !!! les HC les PE sont obligés de vous demander avant ! quelle amplitude horaire est noté sur votre contrat initial ? car si 10h 18h le mercredi pas d'heure à faire en plus si moins tant pis pour eux et pour le reste 6h du matin jusqu'à l'école puis Xh à 18h si vous pouvez nous en dire plus ? vous vous rendez compte qu'en ayant laissé faire les PE profitent de vous et vous êtes corvéable à merci surtout au niveau des horaires car si depuis l'entrée en maternelle ce n'est plus que 34h mais qu'ils paient 40h ils font de manière à ce que les 6h soient dispatchées comme ils le souhaitent mais çà ne fonctionne pas ainsi il vous faut des heures par jour et par semaine ... tout doit être revu et pour la rentrée AVENANT que vous refuserez et TCHAO il n'y a que comme cela que vous n'aurez pas vos ARE suspendues ! réfléchissez-bien mais surtout que ce soit eux qui vous licencient ! je pense qu'il y a un peu de votre faute car je ne sais pas si tout a bien été expliqué ? et la maman n'a pas l'air de bcq se préoccuper de son enfant si elle vous le laisse et qu'elle ne travaille plus en tout cas le problème est sans doute là !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Août 2022)

Vous leur avez donner la main ils on prit le bras .... Il y a beaucoup de chose pas normal dans ce contrat .... Ça va être compliqué de revenir en arrière vous leur avez trop laisser de leste 

Si vous démissionner pour avez plus d ARE pendant 4 mois et ensuite faut demander à ce qu il examine votre dossier pour avoir de nouveau droit à vos ARE 

Même si il vous présente un avenant et que vous le refuser ils son capable de laisser le contrat tel qu il es .


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Oui ils sont bien capables de laisser ainsi Sandrine2572 mais ce qu'il faudrait savoir c'est ce qui est noté pour les heures d'arrivée et départ mais j'ai bien peur que rien ne soit acté !!! donc sans le contrat sous les yeux on ne fait que des suppositions !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Tout à fait Angèle 1982. 
On ne sait sûrement pas tout sur ce contrat. 
Pour le peu que j'en comprends, je pense que les tords sont partagés concernant le libellé de ce contrat. On a pas à tout accepter et un jour se réveiller et vouloir que tout soit carré. Pourquoi accepter de donner le repas du "soir" par exemple si il est noté que l'horaire de départ est 18h ? Pourquoi accepter des horaires hors de ceux précises au contrat ? Le parent peut demander mais il revient au salarié de dire non ! 
Donc demander un avenant à l'employeur concernant des jours et horaires clairs de travail et éventuellement un nouveau taux horaire si le forfait mensuel est à la baisse. Puis l'accepter ou le refuser. 
Et vite chercher un nouvel accueil avec un contrat bien ficelé à la clef cette fois ci. 
Savoir se faire respecter.


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Août 2022)

N'importe quoi en fait .il faut absolument que le contrat qui ne ressemble à rien pour un périscolaire serve d'expérience a la posteuse pour ne jamais recommencer l'erreur. Il faut être carré sur le contrat ,horaires et jours travaillés pour simplement ne plus avoir à y revenir et se concentrer sur le travail avec l'accueilli. Le problème de plus d'heures payées fait que l'employeur se croit dans son bon droit d'en demander toujours plus. 
Si le contrat dit départ le soir à 18h et par exemple une blessure de l'enfant a 18h30 pas sur que l'assurance pro accepté de prendre en charge.
Par expérience mes collègues qui travaillent comme ça dans le flou en s'arrangeant par ci par là pour finir par ne plus supporter craquent....

Bon courage pour la suite


----------



## SUCRE (6 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos messages.  Oui en effet une partie des tort est de mon côté et j assume. Je veux arrêter ce contrat. Et me prendre une pause pendant 1 ou 2 mois en continuant mes contrats que j ai actuellement. 
Une ass mat que je connais à eu ce parents pendant mes vacances et n à eu que des soucis. Et si elle refuse de me licencié je vais être être tellement pointilleuse qu elle finira par le faire. On va tout recommencer à zéro.et j aurais ainsi mon chômage.  C était un de mes premiers contrats j était moins pointilleuse et j ai eu un nouveau contrat avec qui j'ai to8mit au carré et sa se passe bien.


----------



## Griselda (7 Août 2022)

Non je ne pense pas que ce soit aller trop loin, je pense que le problème c'est d'avoir attendu 4 ans pour dire très fermement que ça ne peut pas se passer ainsi.
C'est un souci pour 2 raisons:
- le PE aura d'autant plus de mal à admettre qu'il y a un problème car tu ne l'as pas dit dès le départ. Il va te falloir être d'autant plus ferme sur tes demandes et vigilente durant plus longtemps pour qu'ils ne reprennent pas leur mauvaises habitudes
- parce que ça fait 4 ans que tu rumines ces contrariétés, te sentant méprisée, alors le risque est de remplacer la fermeté constructive par la colère destructrice
Mais puisque tu n'en peux plus, c'est la meilleure des raisons pour ne pas te gêner à dire très clairement ce qui n'est plus acceptable et avertir très fermement qu'à partir de maintenant c'est terminé d'agir ainsi avec toi car au pire ils s'en agacent, te licencient et te voilà débarrassé du problème. 
Mais il te faudra faire un travail sur toi pour apprendre à expliquer clairement et fermement les choses dès le début avec tous tes PE pour ne pas te retrouver sans cesse face à des PE qui agissent ainsi.

Par contre, concernant la pédagogie mise en place par les PE avec leur enfant, là je pense que tu t'exposes à de nombreuse difficultés si tu attends des Parents qu'ils adoptent ta façon de faire pour éduquer correctement leur enfant et te faciliter la tache. Tu as cet enfant depuis le début, il a donc 4 ans aujourd'hui, s'il fait des colères chez toi c'est avant tout parce qu'il perçoit qu'il y a une brèche dans laquelle il peut s'infiltrer. L'enfant sera convaincue de la règle si l'adulte n'a aucun doute, s'il est convainquant. En pensant "c'est bien normal, tout ça c'est de la faute de ses Parents qui font n'importe quoi" tu acceptes inconsciemment que cet enfant ne pourra pas accepter ta règle, tu ne fais pas confiance en sa capacité d'adaptation, tu ne te fais pas confiance en ta capacité de persuasion. Sois plus determinée en refusant ses colères et tu verras que ça marchera.
Oui tu peux dire aux PE que tu trouves dommage POUR leur enfant car leur difficulté à eux de poser un peu plus de cadre avec leur enfant, mets ce dernier en difficulté chez toi (et surement à l'école aussi?!) car alors il lui ai d'autant plus compliqué d'accepter un cadre inconnu chez lui. Compliqué ne veut pas dire impossible. Il est certain qu'une famille qui a des règles de vie proche de ce que nous faisons, ça sera plus facile pour tout le monde mais il est utopique de penser que ça résout tout déjà parce que nous mêmes n'agirons pas tout à fait de la même façon si nous avons qu'un seul enfant ou si nous en avons plusieurs, s'il s'agit de notre enfant ou d'un accueilli. Mon conseil est donc d'éviter de porter un jugement négatif mais plutôt de leur parler de l’intérêt de leur enfant et essayer avec eux de comprendre pourquoi c'est si compliqué de poser un cadre? ( ont ils souffert d'une éducation trop sévère, voir maltraitante? peur que leur enfant ne les aime plus s'ils se montrent "trop ferme"?...)

Je te préconise ++ de participer aux soirées Analyse de la Pratique car elle t'aideront beaucoup à comprendre les mécanismes qui se mettent en place dans toutes ces relations avec les enfants, avec les PE car nous faisons un metier bien difficile. Moi ça m'a beaucoup aidé ;-)


----------



## SUCRE (7 Août 2022)

Griselda ces discussions te leur faire comprendre que ceux qu ils faisaient n avait aucun intérêt pour l enfant,  que l enfant ne comprenait pas tous sa c est déjà fait  sa ne sert à rien  rien ne change.  Je me suis fâché plusieurs fois, leur disant que le salaire j en avait besoin le 5 etc mais c est pareil ils n écoutent pas. Et derrière j apprend qu il lui ont appris une nouvelle mauvaise habitude.  
J ai essayé il ne faut pas croire. Je leur ai dit aussi que leurs enfant ne comprenais pas que chez eux il leur passait tout et que de mon côté il y avait des règles. Que que les bases de l éducation se faisaient maintenant pas plus tard, que c était importants pour l école etc. Mais à croire que je brasse de  l air.


----------



## SUCRE (7 Août 2022)

Et pour répondre le papa refuse de voir son enfant grandir et je pense que la vient le soucis.  Mais ce qui  m à le plus blesser je pense est le fait que j ai était plus que compréhensible etc mon seul défaut est d avoir était honnête et de leur avoir dit quand sa n allait pas. Et de me faire traiter de c... parce que j ai pas ma langue dans ma poché. Mais comment résoudre un soucis si on en discute pas? Même question comment résoudre un problème si les parents ne font rien derrière ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Août 2022)

Il faudrait vraiment que ces parents te licencient c'est mieux que de se disputer et s'insulter!


----------



## SUCRE (7 Août 2022)

Nounoucat je reste respectueuses de mon côté. Mais en effet je pense que le licenciement est la meilleure solution


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour donc vous n'avez mis aucune heure d'arrivée et de départ ??? alors jouez sur l'assurance car 18h (noté sur le contrat initial ???) vous ne pouvez pas avoir l'enfant plus tard INTERDIT ! donc vous appelez quelqu'un sur votre liste de personnes qui peuvent reprendre l'enfant sinon gendarmerie !!! il est sûr que l'enfant est à l'école donc les horaires ont changés ils DOIVENT FAIRE UN AVENANT !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Août 2022)

Bien-sûr sucre peut dire qu'elle s'est renseignée et qu'il faut absolument faire un avenant. Les parents doivent établir un avenant avec les horaires de périscolaire .tout bien jours de présence heure d'arrivée et de départ,nouveau calcul de la mensualisation. Et sucre réfléchit a l'avenant une quinzaine de jours .le barre et inscrivant refuse date et signature. Il ne reste plus aux parents qu'à licencier nounou! 
Et Sucre terminé le grand n'importe quoi! Une assmat respecte et fait respecter son contrat!


----------



## chantal01 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, 
comme vous, ça m'aurai énervé mais depuis longtemps, retard en arrivant le matin ça me dérange pas (si c'est pas le 1er), retard le soir facturation dés le1er retard (en général ça calme), 2em fois je pars et je leur demande de venir le chercher ou je suis (ça marche bien) si c'est le dernier bien sur, paiement 3 jours de retard rar + lettre simple au bout de 3 jours (je n'attends plus) et menace de prud'hommes je suis hyper carré dés le 1er rdv du coup j'ai plus de souci et sinon pour le paiement l'enfant arrive le matin pas de chèque (4 jours de retard) toujours une excuse j'ai renvoyé la maman chercher le chèque avec son enfant comme ça pas le choix que de revenir, je peu vous garantir que ce n'est plus arrivé (l'époque ça faisait 3 mois ou j'avais des retard) . si démission pas d'are pendant 4 mois minimum . courage bonne journée


----------



## nanou36 (12 Août 2022)

Sucre
Pour ma part, moi je n'aurai jamais supporté tout cela Houla! 
Fini les caprices des uns et autres chez nous. On a droit à notre vie privée. Ça empiète trop. On est pas assistante sociale !!!! J'ai eu un parent y a quelques années au bout de 6 mois. Oust! J'ai dit je vous vire madame.
( Je précise maman arrivant à 6. H30 jusqu'à 19 hrs . Le 20 du mois j'attendais tjrs ma paye et le bébé hurlait tt la journée.  Ce parent se croyait tt permis. J'étais épuisée.
J'ai évoqué avec la puer mon soucis.
Je me suis sentie hyper bien des que j'ai mis fin à ce délire. Désolée c'était infernale, tte ma famille subissait.
Bon courage. Je plains les nouvelles assmat.


----------

